# Tabacos Baez Series SF Tabacos Baez Series SF Toro Cigar Review - 5 x 50 Robusto



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

At this time there isn't a section for the robusto so I'm posting here. I picked this one up from DPG's factory in Little Havana Miami for $2.50. B...

Read the full review here: Tabacos Baez Series SF Tabacos Baez Series SF Toro Cigar Review - 5 x 50 Robusto


----------

